# How many in CPF are women?



## coachbigdog (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm curious how many women are here on CPF.I was just wondering because I saw a women post about the LionHeart.I only knew it was a women because,she said she was.Sasha was obvious,but other than her,I haven't seen any OBVIOUSLY female names.Are there more than I think? If you don't mind "coming out",it would be neat to see how many are actually among us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Be nice and respectfull to them or we might scare them off


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I thought that Flashlight Widow looked pretty obvious to me. And so did Clare. I assume you were talking about verbie?

I'm sure there are many. Us guys are not the only crazy ones obsessed with bright and shiney things.


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I've never seen F.W. or Clare post.I think it's neat for women to be "flashaholics".It's just not something you'd think many women would be into.Come out,come out,where ever you are..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Coach look in the beer thread


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

There were several threads about this topic in the past, a search might be worth a try. I guess there are more women than there appear to be, but because many members don't post much, they're not very visible.


----------



## flashlight_widow (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

One woman here, coming out of the closet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Mostly I post in the cafe, but I have a few posts in the LED and incandescent forums, as well as general flashlight discussion. My darling husband, a certifiable flashaholic and a member of CPF, is what turned me onto flashlights and CPF.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

who is the lucky guy that has a flashaholic wife.


----------



## flashlight_widow (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Wouldn't you like to know? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I bet there are enough lights in that house to light up China!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I think there might be some in CPF who prefer not to disclose.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

DallasA (Marijane or MJ) from Peak LED Solutions.
She doesn't go out of her way to hide her gender, so I figured I'd spill the beans in this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

PRESENT!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
DallasA (Marijane or MJ) from Peak LED Solutions.
She doesn't go out of her way to hide her gender, so I figured I'd spill the beans in this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dallas is a women?I didn't know that?How'd I miss that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

hey, JonSidneyB, i just saw the surefire L4 today...so niiiiice. do you have that one?


----------



## Rothrandir (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

there is some debate as to darells gender, but i personally think it's either neither or both /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

as far as "real" femails now, there aren't nearly enough /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
but it's nice to have some! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

"Wouldn't you like to know? "

Flashlight Widow's got a secret!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

hey, roth, i was told not to tell ya that i'm a female. why is that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif do you bite? hehe...just teasing ya /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Maybe ya better not tell ME you're a feamale. I HAVE been known to bite.


----------



## Greta (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
who is the lucky guy that has a flashaholic wife. 

[/ QUOTE ]

*MY* husband... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
who is the lucky guy that has a flashaholic wife. 

[/ QUOTE ]

*MY* husband... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sasha,is your husband also a flashaholic? Or does he just think your crazy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Greta (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

coach... he has become worse than I am. I'm afraid that I was the one who got him sucked into this sick and twisted world... and now he's just pitiful... really... *HE'S* crazy!


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
coach... he has become worse than I am. I'm afraid that I was the one who got him sucked into this sick and twisted world... and now he's just pitiful... really... *HE'S* crazy!





[/ QUOTE ]

I can see some of those arguements:him:"That's MY Surefire!" you:"No it's not,it's MINE,see that little mark?Yours doesn't have that!" him:"Are you sure?" another conversation: you:"Honey!Have you been touching my 123a batteries again!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif him:"Uuuhhh,no?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I have the "standard" wife I think when it comes to flashlights. Quiet tolerance of an odd hobby, instilled with occasional wonder and humorous sarcasm.

That said, she really enjoys the 6 lights I've given her...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Greta (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*coachbigdog said:*
I can see some of those arguements:him:"That's MY Surefire!" you:"No it's not,it's MINE,see that little mark?Yours doesn't have that!" him:"Are you sure?" another conversation: you:"Honey!Have you been touching my 123a batteries again!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif him:"Uuuhhh,no?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Coach... you bugging my house? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif ... actually, we do have two of just about everything and mine are distiguished by a little blue ribbon tied onto the clip. This is true... ask the guys who went to SHOT back in February... they got quite a laugh over that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

verbie, of course I have an L4. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*coachbigdog said:*
Dallas is a women?I didn't know that?How'd I miss that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yup, pure 100% woman. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
There's another female on CPF but she wants her gender concealed, so I won't "out" her. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
She can only "out" herself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I have always suspected Dallsandra to be a woman, but haven't been completely sure until now.


----------



## udaman (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
verbie, of course I have an L4. Doesn't everyone? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Speak for yourself JSB, I don't have one, does it take your R123s, it there one up for raffle, do I have enought time to get in on one of this 'quickies'?

Damn, I'm so jealous (LOL), I think it's official. JSB's got the major cuttie avatar (guess I should be more careful, could be his sister?) and seemingly the attention of almost all CPF women. So it's official then, JSB is the Rick Yun, or maybe we should say Russell Wong (considering he is 1/2 Asian-1/2 Caucasian, and dashingly handsome) of CPF?
http://www.russellwong.com/main.html
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0950935/

Come to think of it, its more like Chris in the Morning from Northern Exposure S3, epi 2 "Only You"

http://www.eskimo.com/%7Ekwright/Quotes/quotes3.txt

"Have you ever seen a man with this kind of incredible, irresistible
magnetism to the opposite sex?
James Bond.
That's the movies, Ed. Try reality.
No thanks!"
(Joel and Ed talk about Chris)

Whereas Roth can relate to these lines:

"The rejection has been devastating. It's like an emotional tsunami. I'm in
this excruciating pain. I feel like I'm losing my mind. It's great! Thanks
for the experience.
(Chris to the optometrist)

Most of you have been where I am tonight. The crash site of unrequited love.
You ask yourself, How did I get here? What was it about? Was it her smile?
Was it the way she crossed her legs, the turn of her ankle, the poignant
vulnerability of her slender wrists? What are these elusive and ephemeral
things that ignite passion in the human heart? That's an age-old question.
It's perfect food for thought on a bright midsummer's night. You said it
best, Will. "Love looks not with eye but with the mind, And therefore is the
wing'd Cupid painted blind." "
(Chris on the air, Quote from "A Midsummer Night's Dream," i.i.234)


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

udaman>

I use Pila 168s in my L4, and also use an E1e body with protype R123 with the L4. I am afraid that 2 R123s would overdrive it too much.

Now about me, I am slightly overweight, semi old, and always say the wrong thing. 

The girl in my avatar is my girlfriend..not my sister. LOL, sheesh.

Now who is the pretty lady in your avatar?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

??? Is udaman actually female and her avatar is her picture ???


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Maybe udaman is female and the avatar is a picture of her girlfriend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Well he or she seems interested in my Girlfriend...good thing I am taking a different woman to California.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
good thing I am taking a different woman to California

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Jon,

Exactly how many women do you have? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I have one girlfriend, but several female friends.

I am not a womanizer...but what woman could resist a guy with lots of really cool high grade lights? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Ok, now I'm confused about Udaman and Darrell. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I don't think I'm old enough for this.


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I think I'm tooooo old for this! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

udaman had better hope he's not his avatar!

verbie, do you want me to bite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

LMAO /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## LITEmania (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

My six-old-year girl will be a female CPF-er in ten years.

Please be patient
or just look my new avatar.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Anyong Hashimnikka Warren


----------



## LITEmania (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Anyoung Haseyo. Jon ?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

My family used to have a house on Namsan, I do not know if relatives own it now or not. I was told by my uncle that I would not recognize the area today. The last time I was on Namsan was about 25 years ago.


----------



## LITEmania (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Sometime in this summer, I will make some photo of Namsan and will please your eyes.

Folks, 
Namsan is a small mountain in the center of city SEOUL.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

This can't die that quick. We need more posts.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

So udaman is a girl?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

i have a crush on a women who seldem post here iwont say who she is but she is cool.lol im such a dork


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

who is she raggie?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

lol i wont say jon . i doubt anyone can guess it corectly


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Well, Mr. Bulk has indicated he sells more lights than we might think to females. He won't give a number. I think that's cool because his lights are unique mods and exotic builds.

Charlie - If you are listening that was a straight line.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Ah, so that's how Mr Bulk gets all the women... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I may want to try that strategy myself.


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Well he or she seems interested in my Girlfriend...good thing I am taking a different woman to California. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now, exactly when will you be away from home and in California, Jon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

No hitting on Denise when I am gone.

Hey, what woman can resist a guy with lots of high quality lights? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
i have a crush on a women who seldem post here iwont say who she is but she is cool.lol im such a dork 

[/ QUOTE ]

Almost sounds like you're trying to call her out, Raggie! So who is she? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
verbie, of course I have an L4. Doesn't everyone? 

[/ QUOTE ]i dont have one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif ....well, not yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I need to learn to read what people quote _before_ reading the rest of their post!

On the women on CPF thread, I read verbie saying she doesn't have one, OK, but _not yet_?

LOL


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*

Now about me, I am slightly overweight, semi old, and always say the wrong thing. 

The girl in my avatar is my girlfriend..not my sister. LOL, sheesh.


[/ QUOTE ]Jon is a guy??!!?? i thought JonSB is a gal!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif i thought the person in the avatar is him, hihi...btw, ur gf is puurty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif and didnt Charlie call you Denise? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*BentHeadTX said:*
Maybe udaman is female and the avatar is a picture of her girlfriend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif now i'm confused. i thought avatars are representation of who you are. so, JBS isnt a woman, and udaman may not be one too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif btw, the lady in udaman's avatar is purty too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Thank you very much verbie, I think she is kind of cute myself. Her name is Denise, I am Jon. 

I know you will love the L4 when ya finally get one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
verbie, do you want me to bite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]if only you look like Russel Wong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
I know you will love the L4 when ya finally get one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]thanks, it's on my next to get list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif the LionHeart will be my first of my flashlight collection....uh-oh...gotta check my savings acc't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
Ah, so that's how Mr Bulk gets all the women...and most of the men too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
Maybe ya better not tell ME you're a feamale. I HAVE been known to bite. 

[/ QUOTE ]ohhh....and do you leave bite marks or your teeth??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif just teasing ya... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif just that your nick kinda gives me an image of a nice ol' grandpa /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif i'm sure you're a very good-looking elderly man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
verbie, do you want me to bite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]if only you look like Russel Wong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, you'd be in for a *big* shock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif if you would see roth... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## udaman (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

]*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
verbie, do you want me to bite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]if only you look like Russell Wong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah yes, verbie is * : naughty:*, right back at you verbie, if you look like So Cal. Ch. 9/Ch.2 TV news anchorwoman Leyna Nguygen
, probably both Roth and I will bite, hehehe.

Seriously, I'm surprised many of you (Ok, I know Icebreak and Roth are up on this) have not gone through the 'Who do you think is pretty' thread in the CAFE, started by our very own 'dork' Raggie33. Ok, if it is not obvious from that thread, then how's 'bout I do my usual renowned capacity for dissemination of info on CPF, 
doing this linky which throughly and completely explains the avatar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Board=UBB6&Number=577709

Ok, so Asian's make up nearly 1/2 the worlds population, with 1.3+ billion in China alone. Umm, only small smattering in the good 'ol USA, but around 25% of So. Cal where I live, is Asian; pretty ordinary, not really much of a 'minority' here. Still I prefer FOB as opposed to ABC(verbie, fill in anyone who doesn't understand the slang).

Hey, lets forget the So. Cal annual CPF in Cambria...Doh, why is So. Cal. meeting in *Central* Calio???

'06, lets meet at the capitalist capital of the world, city where it's still mostly the majority ethnicity, Chinese; but center of huge variety of world's cusine (Roth Needs Fude yes, and Needs Femail too?) and all kinds of batteries & flashlights, and multitude of other diversions. Does verbie know that Russell Wong is taken, but that like JSB; his younger brother "only" has a g/f, that he lives with in HK (tough competition though, his g/f is a HK fashion model)?

Do search on my user name for my posts, and it should be obvious. Unlike JSB with 3k+ and counting, it's easy to be a VS (virtual stalker) on me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Still I won't link to pictures of JSB & Denise...let him do so if he wants to, but JSB has done a post where we see both him, and a look on Denise's face like, "damn these flashaholics sure are dweebs!". Hehe, I just like to tease JSB, and as always sneak in a plug for the R123's! Verbie, you have ordered some R123's from JSB, yes?

Hmm, while some may wonder about Darell(see PlayboyJoeShmoe's comment on the 'who do you think is pretty). should be obvious to anyone...I mean really, look at the NXposure quotes I did? Now I could have lifted these witty quotes that maybe verbie would have done about Maggie (Janine Turner, again see the 'who do you think is pretty' thread):

http://www.eskimo.com/%7Ekwright/Quotes/quotes3.txt

"Presbyopia is not uncommon in someone in their early 30s.
I'm not in my 30s. I'm nowhere near 30! I'm 29!"
(Optometrist to Maggie) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

or

"Well, you're either lovers or you're wanting to be lovers or you're trying not
to be lovers so you can be friends, but any way you look at it, sex is always
looming in the picture like a shadow, like an undertow.
I like sex."
(Maggie to Shelly, on men)

or:

"Look. This would be so easy for me. I mean, physically you're like my
perfect fantasy. Clearly, the sex would be fabulous. I mean, you're strong,
you've got a perfect back; I can just feel my arms and legs wrapped around
you. We'd be all over the room and we'd go on for hours and hours...and the
kids; oh yeah, I can see that the kids would be incredibly beautiful. But
even with all this, it's just not enough. I'm sorry. I want to be happy.
That's what I want. I want to be happy."
(Maggie meets a handsome guy on the street)

Or:

"Men can only think of one thing. The joystick. Is it big enough, and where
can they put it?
(Maggie to Ed, on men)
Ok. Sex is fine. Sex is good. Sex is GREAT! Okay, okay, we need men for
sex... Do we need so many?"
(Maggie to Ed, on why men exist)


Ah well, once Season 1 of NXposure sales drop off, maybe we'll get the best seasons on DVD too, S2, S3, &S4.

I mean really, I quoted Chris in the morning, and his meditations from on the air radio talk, quoting the great Will Shakespeare. Oh LMAO, my gender has never been in question; mischievous me, I was just teasing JSB. Still I don't post pics like Icebreak did on the 'who do you think is pretty thread'. Oh man, like PJS, I concur, that one pic by Icebreak (guess it was in response to my link to the strong, powerful, but very thin/fit Ironwoman hot babe, anti-waif LokeLani McMichael) posted was just WRONG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

So JSB is banana? Umm, I never really understand that connotation, as so many Asians are almost as pasty white as some Scandinavians, Chinese actress Gong Li for example, and some are so simply light brown, no yellow/olive at all. "yellow skin?", I see only as a stereotypical grayish-olive color in many Japanese, and to lesser extent some other Asians...maybe I'm just color blind???

Never the less, 1/2 Austro-Hungarian, 1/2 Korean Liz Cho is all hottie!

Spicing up wartime ratings: Liz Cho or Lisa Ling(Rick Yun's g/f) 

http://www.eurasiannation.com/generic120.html

Hair fetish/style ratings site, LMAO, critique of Liz Cho's hairstyle???
http://www.super-hair.net/hot-2k2.html this site just cracks me up, hair style wars?

Awe man, Liz Cho is AWESOME; daaaamn, she's married *sigh*. And Roth..."Oh behave!"

Sorry, got temporary insanity, most of this belongs in the "Who do you think is pretty" thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Gif deleted. Sorry.


----------



## Greta (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

*FNinjaP90*

You are free to post a link to that little "movie" of yours with a warning that it may not be appropriate for all of our members. However, the actual posting of the "movie" itself is inappropriate for this forum. Please edit your post.

Thank you for your cooperation and understanding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Sorry. I thought it's pretty funny /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scuba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I missed the movie...what was it?


----------



## daloosh (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

um, verbie, you know Russell Wong bats for the other team, right?

He's still quite the looker, tho, so IF Roth looked like him...

daloosh


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Roth... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif







edit: This pic was presented by "the man" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif himself...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

o that just not right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Wow Roth looks really mean in that pic. The movie was the "OMGHI2U!" counterstrike gif. I guess it was inappropriate. Since I can't post it, I guess I'll just link it.

http://www.performancescene.net/attn.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Yep, thats roth alright. Thats the first time I have seen him in drag though.


----------



## danielo_d (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*udaman said:*
Ah yes, verbie is * : naughty:*, right back at you verbie, if you look like So Cal. Ch. 9/Ch.2 TV news anchorwoman Leyna Nguygen
, probably both Roth and I will bite, hehehe. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, I know her! She used be an newscaster/anchor in Sacramento a few years back. Since relocating down to LA, she has been even more successful. She's been in a few movies - portraying news anchors and the like. Good for her!

Sorry for going OT. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Just an fyi... [btw, she is attractive.] 
Danno


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

wow, Leyna Nquygen is pretty.





Is this the picture udaman?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

This is getting confusing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
o that just not right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well then how about this...




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

so verbie, you want me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## OKIE_CHICK (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Yes, I am also a flashacholic!! I carry an ARC & a SureFire Daily. And of course I received them from JonSydneyB. JSB informed me that I should get out of the closet and hang with the big guys!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I guess a head count is impossible


----------



## flashlight (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

udaman, i take it you have a thing for female TV news presenters? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Mutie (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Geez Roth,

You seriously need a makeover. And a new wardrobe.

However even as a licensed mutician I'm not sure that there is really much that could be done for you. Save your money.

We definitely could use some more women around here. This place like sucks for dating.

Mutie


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I think that most of the flashaholic women who have posted here are spoken for anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mutie (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

It would seem. And I sure don't want to get hit over the head with a maglight. And Roth seems to jump in there like he has radar for when a girl posts. I think I beat him once but he was out of state or something.

And I don't why but he thought I was a girl once. Now I think I probably just creep him out.<giggle>

<curtsy>Oh and Hi Verbie. Pleased to make your acquaintance. And yours as well Okie Chick.</curtsy>

Mutie


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

we have some awesume women on cpf. all ive seen seem very kind


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mutiny Sfears said:*
It would seem. And I sure don't want to get hit over the head with a maglight.

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, I hate when that happens... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mutiny Sfears said:*
And I sure don't want to get hit over the head with a maglight.

[/ QUOTE ]
A friend of mine claims not to instantly recognize a maglight unless there's dried blood on it (he used to know a few bouncers).


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

*verbie* 
"ohhh....and do you leave bite marks or your teeth??? just teasing ya... just that your nick kinda gives me an image of a nice ol' grandpa i'm sure you're a very good-looking elderly man"

Now *that's* hittin' kinda low. My teeth aren't removable yet. I'll be a whole 47 Yrs old this fall. At least I'm not bald like the real Uncle Fester. I've got a full mane of hair that ends just below my shoulder blades. 
To sum it up, I'm not yet elderly and I can't recall ever being called good-looking. well, recently anyway


----------



## glockboy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

verbie
Somethiing's been nagging at me for a few days.
Do you have any relatives like.... um... nounie??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## BuddTX (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
Ah, so that's how Mr Bulk gets all the women... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I may want to try that strategy myself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HERE is why Mr. bulk gets all the women! A "special" light Mr. Bulk made, just for the ladies! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif (Actually I own one of theses and it has held up pretty well!)


----------



## jayflash (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Tee hee hee. Nice one Budd. This thread is edging closer to the underground, budd I like it.


----------



## gtwace (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Reading this thread, I suddenly had the idea of making a EDC flashlight that vibrates...


----------



## Doug S (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*gtwace said:*
Reading this thread, I suddenly had the idea of making a EDC flashlight that vibrates... 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are certainly not the first to think of it. I seem to recall several posts in which Sasha seemed to think it was a viable idea. I recall one of her posts to be in the vein of discussing it without success with PK of Surefire.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Well, you could always buy one of these for your favourite female friend:






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Mine's defective, so I can't in good conscience give it away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

UDAMAN: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif so confusing...too many words and not enough pix /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif just joking. anyways, i'll read the "who you think is pretty" thread when i have the time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif (this reply refers to udaman's long post. i think i just killed my own joke /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*daloosh said:*
um, verbie, you know Russell Wong bats for the other team, right?

He's still quite the looker, tho, so IF Roth looked like him...

daloosh 

[/ QUOTE ] _HE DOES??!!??_ NOOOOOOO!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif why's that all the fine ones are gay??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
so verbie, you want me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]well, you do look mighty sexy is pearl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif unfortunately, i think you're just _too_ sexy for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

i look like a retarded urkell but not as cool.got ne chease?do ya like my supenders


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*OKIE_CHICK said:*
Yes, I am also a flashacholic!! I carry an ARC & a SureFire Daily. And of course I received them from JonSydneyB. JSB informed me that I should get out of the closet and hang with the big guys!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]WELCOME!!...better late than never /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif....do stick around so i'd have an alliance /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mutiny Sfears said:*
It would seem. And I sure don't want to get hit over the head with a maglight. And Roth seems to jump in there like he has radar for when a girl posts. I think I beat him once but he was out of state or something.

And I don't why but he thought I was a girl once. Now I think I probably just creep him out.<giggle>

<curtsy>Oh and Hi Verbie. Pleased to make your acquaintance. And yours as well Okie Chick.</curtsy>

Mutie 

[/ QUOTE ]um...all your giggling and curtsying are kinda creeping me out too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif hihi...just teasing. PLEASED TO MAKE YOUR ACQUAINTANCE TOO!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
we have some awesume women on cpf. all ive seen seem very kind 

[/ QUOTE ]aww...that's very nice of you to say so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
*verbie* 
"ohhh....and do you leave bite marks or your teeth??? just teasing ya... just that your nick kinda gives me an image of a nice ol' grandpa i'm sure you're a very good-looking elderly man"

Now *that's* hittin' kinda low. My teeth aren't removable yet. I'll be a whole 47 Yrs old this fall. At least I'm not bald like the real Uncle Fester. I've got a full mane of hair that ends just below my shoulder blades. 
To sum it up, I'm not yet elderly and I can't recall ever being called good-looking. well, recently anyway 

[/ QUOTE ]sowwwwwie! just a friendly banter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif wow! your hair is longer than mine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif well, i'm sure you're a good-looking, very-young-at-heart man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
verbie
Somethiing's been nagging at me for a few days.
Do you have any relatives like.... um... nounie??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]why...i think perhaps i do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*BuddTX said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
Ah, so that's how Mr Bulk gets all the women... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I may want to try that strategy myself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HERE is why Mr. bulk gets all the women! A "special" light Mr. Bulk made, just for the ladies! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif (Actually I own one of theses and it has held up pretty well!)







[/ QUOTE ]so, you really like that light huh? do you use it alot? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
i look like a retarded urkell but not as cool.got ne chease?do ya like my supenders 

[/ QUOTE ]at least you've got his intelligence? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

lol nope .rainmans iqi realy dont look like urkell not even same race.im being silly.lol. some people say i look like the guy from there is something about mary. but thats even worse lol


----------



## verbie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

something about mary?? umm...never saw that movie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mutie (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Aw shucks Verbie.

There is a definite possibility that I freak everybody out here. I don't know why. Before my tragic lab accident I was your typical mad scientist and CTO of the evil, faceless, intergalactic mega conglomerate Mutech Corp.





After that I became Mutiny Sfears, the bride of Mutech.





Cheerleader from hell, more wholesome than Britney, way, way cuter than Yoko, thinner than a 16 year old anorexic model, legs all the way to the ground, teen raver Barbie, and mutie.

If you're morbidly curious you can check out my cast page here.  Go ahead I dare you. <giggle>

So indeed my life is tragic. I got drafted into a really cool band called the Mutaytor and I have to work with femtechs  making cool LED and EL wire costumes for beautiful women and help assimilate audiences.

Mutaytion. Because evolution takes too long.

Mutie


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
*verbie* 
"ohhh....and do you leave bite marks or your teeth??? just teasing ya... just that your nick kinda gives me an image of a nice ol' grandpa i'm sure you're a very good-looking elderly man"

Now *that's* hittin' kinda low. My teeth aren't removable yet. I'll be a whole 47 Yrs old this fall. At least I'm not bald like the real Uncle Fester. I've got a full mane of hair that ends just below my shoulder blades. 
To sum it up, I'm not yet elderly and I can't recall ever being called good-looking. well, recently anyway 

[/ QUOTE ]sowwwwwie! just a friendly banter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif wow! your hair is longer than mine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif well, i'm sure you're a good-looking, very-young-at-heart man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I actually am young at heart, but sometimes when I wake up in the morning I don't feel so young in the body. Especially after staying up all night crusing CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

meep?

neg


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Ok neg, I'm not very internet savvy. What's meep?


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Neg2LED said:*
meep?

neg 

[/ QUOTE ]

"meep"?????????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:I actually am young at heart, but sometimes when I wake up in the morning I don't feel so young in the body. Especially after staying up all night crusing CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]i hear ya!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif*


----------



## verbie (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Mutiny Sfears: um....i dont really know how to respond to this /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

i'm glad i'm not the only one who doesnt know what "meep" means /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif care to enlighten us, Neg? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Meep /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

too much to read /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Meep /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Boy,that clears things up!??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif talk about confusion /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Birmingham47 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*







ALLLRIIIIIGHT! 
Jiggity, jiggity!


----------



## Empath (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Meep


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Empath said:*
Meep 

[/ QUOTE ]
"I poked Tom in the stomache and he meeped." In the U.S. we call that farting.(oops!Excuse me,ladies present,I mean puffed!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Doug S (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I've read this thread and I haven't seen any mention of the number of women of CPF. I suppose it goes to show that lack of knowledge is not an inhibitor to posting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Doug S said:*
I've read this thread and I haven't seen any mention of the number of women of CPF. I suppose it goes to show that lack of knowledge is not an inhibitor to posting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

By my count, three have been identified thus far - Sasha, Verbie and flashlightwidow....? That's a ratio of something like 99,147:1, right?


----------



## Mutie (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Photon,

You're lible to get your butt kicked for dissing Okie Chick and Lara. And given that Sasha and Flashlightwidow are attached that ratio is only about 2000:1. And I believe there are a couple of other women here who have chosen not to reveal lest they be inundated.

Verbie,

That is quite understanable. I seem to have that effect on people. And I have to concede that it is really, really weird. It all started as very bad joke and has taken on a life of it's own. Besides I would way rather be designing and building custom, glowing women's lingerie than building monsters and aliens any day. And the sheer "WTF is that?" effect I have on civilians is priceless.

Mutie


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

*Verbie* 
You're right. It is too much to read. It might not be if it actually said something!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif
(I've always wanted to use that rant graemlin)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mutiny Sfears said:*
Photon,

You're lible to get your butt kicked for dissing Okie Chick and Lara.


[/ QUOTE ]

No dissing intended. It was an honest oversight! Mea culpa. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

[ QUOTE ]

And given that Sasha and Flashlightwidow are attached that ratio is only about 2000:1.



[/ QUOTE ]

Point taken...

[ QUOTE ]

And I believe there are a couple of other women here who have chosen not to reveal lest they be inundated.


[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, that's about right. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]

I would way rather be designing and building custom, glowing women's lingerie than building monsters and aliens any day.


[/ QUOTE ]

There's no risk of electrocution with that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Empath said:*
Meep 

[/ QUOTE ]

What does "Meep" mean in the context of this thread? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mutiny Sfears said:*
Besides I would way rather be designing and building custom, glowing women's lingerie than building monsters and aliens any day. 
Mutie 

[/ QUOTE ]ohhhhh.....how very cool. got any pics of them, and are you selling any of your creations? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Empath said:*
Meep 

[/ QUOTE ]

What does "Meep" mean in the context of this thread? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]yeah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Mutiny Sfears said:*
Besides I would way rather be designing and building custom, glowing women's lingerie than building monsters and aliens any day. 
Mutie 

[/ QUOTE ]ohhhhh.....how very cool. got any pics of them, and are you selling any of your creations? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just hope he doesn't model them himself again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

i bet verbie is pretty.


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

yeah? how much you wanna bet? how about betting your VIP that verbie is ugly? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
yeah? how much you wanna bet? how about betting your VIP that verbie is ugly? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]i can tell youre pretty even with out seeing ya. every post i read from you makes me smile.thats true bueaty.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I bet 10 bucks Verbie has a lot of spit & vinegar.


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

Just hope he doesn't model them himself again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]well, that depends. some tranversites have a really great body! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
yeah? how much you wanna bet? how about betting your VIP that verbie is ugly? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]i can tell youre pretty even with out seeing ya. every post i read from you makes me smile.thats true bueaty. 

[/ QUOTE ]awww.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif thanks. makes me feel better about my 4'2", 150 lbs frame /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
I bet 10 bucks Verbie has a lot of spit & vinegar. 

[/ QUOTE ]hmm....is there a figurative meaning to this? if literal, then yes, i do have saliva in my mouth and vinegar in my pantry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
yeah? how much you wanna bet? how about betting your VIP that verbie is ugly? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]i can tell youre pretty even with out seeing ya. every post i read from you makes me smile.thats true bueaty. 

[/ QUOTE ]awww.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif thanks. makes me feel better about my 4'2", 150 lbs frame /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]hey i like short people.im short my self /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

you like short and round? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif so, how short...um..tall are you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

im shorttttttttttttttt. my parents was short damn genectics im 5,4 to 5,6 and 140 lbs


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Of course it's figurative; to indicate a person who is quick witted and feisty.
I'm just glad I didn't use the traditional phrase of **** & vinegar.


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
im shorttttttttttttttt. my parents was short damn genectics im 5,4 to 5,6 and 140 lbs 

[/ QUOTE ]awww...it's ok. that's average height if you're vietnamese /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

lol waa


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
Of course it's figurative; to indicate a person who is quick witted and feisty.
I'm just glad I didn't use the traditional phrase of **** & vinegar. 

[/ QUOTE ]oh, ok. i like quick-witted and fiesty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif and I AM GLAD that you didn't use the traditional phrase /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
I bet 10 bucks Verbie has a lot of spit & vinegar. 

[/ QUOTE ]hmm....is there a figurative meaning to this? if literal, then yes, i do have saliva in my mouth and vinegar in my pantry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

"i do have saliva in my mouth"
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## verbie (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

hahahaha....well, i dont spit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

my mind is to dirty lol


----------



## markdi (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

so I have to ask
how many women are on cpf ?
does any one know ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Somewhere between a half-dozen and a dozen?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
verbie, do you want me to bite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]if only you look like Russel Wong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

verbie, you mean him? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif






http://www.russelwongphoto.com/bio.htm - he's a famous photographer from Singapore who made his name in the States (unlike me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

What does Verbie stand for? Are you an English teacher? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## verbie (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

NOOOOOOO, i mean this Russel Wong... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## verbie (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
What does Verbie stand for? Are you an English teacher? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]well....umm....i didnt which username to use. i glanced on my table and saw a spool of verbatim cd-rs. verbatim sounded cheesy, so i shortened it to Verbie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif i hope i didnt make any grammatical errors /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
well....umm....i didnt which username to use. i glanced on my table and saw a spool of verbatim cd-rs. verbatim sounded cheesy, so i shortened it to Verbie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif i hope i didnt make any grammatical errors /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, that makes sense Verbie! It also satisfies my inner geek to see how you chose your inspiration for the name. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Topper (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

I would give the pic a B+ left hand is to low left foot not correct (toes look good he is trying) but thats just me.
Topper


----------



## verbie (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

did you watch Romeo Must Die? if you did, you would be able to tell that Russel Wong really suck in martial arts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif he just look good in that pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif just ignore the martial arts part /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jayflash (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: # of Women on CPF???*

Over 2800 hits on this thread. We seem to as interested about our girls as our lights. Does that indicate at least some hint of sanity resides within CPFers?

Happy Father's Day, Guys.


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 14, 2005)

*What percent of CPF members are women?*

Is there any way to know how many CPF members are women?

I DO NOT care to know names or ID's.

It is just that my wife refers to CPF as those "flashlight guys".
I would love find out what % of the "flashlight guys" are gals.

I only know of two at the present time.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## zespectre (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

set up a poll.

I wouldn't mind either as I also get tired of my wife rolling her eyes and saying "boys and their toys" which is ironic coming from her because she's fast becoming a real flashlight snob and hasn't even realized it yet. For the last few evening walks I've laid four lights on the counter for her to grab.
-Stock Mini Maglight
-Stock 2D Maglight
-Generic yellow plastic 2xC light from the drug store (the one she always used to use).
-Gerber LX 3.0
and which one do you think she grabs every time?!?  

And it gets better, I was recharging the LX's batteries so it was in the other room and she comes out, looks at the selection, and asks me where the good light is  

Another example of her (completely unintentional) flashlight snobbery is here http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94997


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

im a women i dont have real breast i got to tenis balls as breast.i upgraded em from a tangerine and a orange.im a sexy women in my own mind


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

Right off the bat, I can think of no fewer than four.


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



raggie33 said:


> im a women i dont have real breast i got to tenis balls as breast.i upgraded em from a tangerine and a orange.im a sexy women in my own mind


 
Just don't pull them out from under your shirt and toss them at bicyclists or pedestrians from a passing car, okay?


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

Offhand, I can think of at least six females, one of whom is a new member who quite openly revealed not only her gender but her age as well. Based on the percentages in my group buy, I'd say the female representation here is somewhere around 3 to 5%. It may even be higher. Quite often on mostly male discussion boards females will not reveal their gender for various reasons. Mostly, it's probably because they would rather just partake in the discussion rather than get hit on by half the males on the board. Yes, it's really that bad on some of these discussion boards, although not here from what I can see.

Male, female, it doesn't matter to me. We all have a common interest and we can all have great discussions here. I tend to think the differences between the sexes are exaggerated anyway. The biggest difference between most of the females I've known and myself was simply one of anatomy. Other than that, there didn't seem to be a so-called gender gap.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

There is at least one female here on CPF who prefers to keep her gender hidden, very probably for the exact reasons as outlined in the previous post.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



The_LED_Museum said:


> There is at least one female here on CPF who prefers to keep her gender hidden, very probably for the exact reasons as outlined in the previous post.


 
I can think of about a half-dozen women here. Like Craig said, there are those who don't self-disclose out of a desire to keep the discussions platonic, and some because they've been cyber-stalked in the past. Besides, there's a lot of guys with GUNS here!


----------



## greenLED (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

My count goes up to 5-6.

Do you guys remember when JonSidneyB got hit by somebody 'cuz of his avatar?


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

I would never want to compromise anybody's privacy. :tsk:
I am also rather lucky in that my wife is very supportive of my flashlight pursuits.
I was just hoping there would be a way to find out a percentage and that it would be more then say 1 or 2 %. Mainly because my wife refers to CPF as that "flashlight guy" club or other similar terms. She never says it in a derogatory manner, rather in an "it's a guy thing manner". I was hoping to be able to say it is not just guys, _ % of CPF members are women too.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

I think only Sasha could tell for sure, and my own finger-in-the-wind guess is in the 1% to 2% range.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

*Hello.* *Lisa here. MAJOR flashaholic! :rock: :rock: :rock: *

I got it bad


----------



## Kilted (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



zespectre said:


> And it gets better, I was recharging the LX's batteries so it was in the other room and she comes out, looks at the selection, and asks me where the good light is
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94997



I assume you are using NiMH, what kind of brightness and run time does "she" get?

Thanks
=D~~ Kilted


----------



## zespectre (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

The runtime curves for both Alkaline and NiMH are pretty darn close for the LX 3.0. 1/2 brightness in around 4hrs 15min and unusable in roughly 5-6 hours. I don't have a way to measure intensity in any calibrated manner so I use relative terms. Basically it starts out EXTREMELY bright and drops off very rapidly in the first 35-45 minutes. Then it levels out somewhat for the next 3 hours, then goes into another faster decline for the remaining 3-4 hours. That makes it an excellent "Evening walk" light as we are rarely out for more than 90 minutes so she stays well within the upper brightness part of the curve.


----------



## LowWorm (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



greenLED said:


> Do you guys remember when JonSidneyB got hit by somebody 'cuz of his avatar?



I think my avatar definitely discourages such activity...who wants to hit on a worm? Even a fine looking worm such as this one?


----------



## Argetni (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

0.01%


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

Wait! I thought you were all women...
That's it, I'm going home.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



Pydpiper said:


> Wait! I thought you were all women...
> That's it, I'm going home.


 
:laughing:


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

After the injection of Lupron (30mg)(look it up) I received Friday, the count of females on the CPF may be going up by one.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

JSB brought 2 and WayneY brought his much better half to the Ghost Mtn GtoG. I don't know if Mrs BeamHead is reg'd, but she lurks.  I can think of a half dozen others who have "outed."
Edit: How (unintionally) rude of me to omit PeterG's bringing Merri! (Darill and Bobbi kept me in a Heinikin-induced stupor for 3 days.  )

Larry


----------



## JonSidneyB (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

I have not been hit on or propositioned 3 times now on CPF when I had Denise up as my Avatar. One of the was disturbing enough to me to not want to be here if I was female. Maybe if I was female I would be used to it though. I really don't know.

Maybe its things like this that make it harder for them as well. I don't know.


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

You sort of hit on it JSB. I've seen it happen on other forums and IRC often enough - just as soon as a member reveals their gender as female, they stop being taken seriously and get propositioned left and right - _badly_ propositioned often as not.

As for the original question, I'm sure this is an overwhelmingly male demographic with a number of women simply not disclosingtheir gender. I know of at least one from some time back that didn't disclose... so I imagine that the numbers are anywhere from 10-25% female - but that's a blind guess.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

Another vote for what JSB said. While this forum is normally a bastion of civility, there appear to be exceptions to the rule.

CPF has always struck me as a place where we come to learn, to find enlightenment, to better our knowledge of lighting technology and maybe make a few friends in the process. On balance it's a pretty good place and I enjoy coming here and comparing notes with this vast body of talented people.

But I also know that there's "another" motivation that brings some people to the internet (and occasionally to CPF). Some guys might think it's being "manly" to hit on any passing female in the group; I think that it's a juvenile act and should be responded to as such. A true gentleman knows how and when to control his urges.

Soooo, now how many gentlemen do we have here in CPF? :huh:


----------



## Roy (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Soooo, now how many gentlemen do we have here in CPF? :huh:



7


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



Roy said:


> 7


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Another vote for what JSB said. While this forum is normally a bastion of civility, there appear to be exceptions to the rule.
> 
> CPF has always struck me as a place where we come to learn, to find enlightenment, to better our knowledge of lighting technology and maybe make a few friends in the process. On balance it's a pretty good place and I enjoy coming here and comparing notes with this vast body of talented people.
> 
> But I also know that there's "another" motivation that brings some people to the internet (and occasionally to CPF). Some guys might think it's being "manly" to hit on any passing female in the group; I think that it's a juvenile act and should be responded to as such. A true gentleman knows how and when to control his urges.



I think it's just a matter of how people behave in a pseudo-anonymous medium like a forum versus in person. I'd like to think there's no difference between me online and in real life, but I'm sure that's not the case. I make _no_ assumptions about being anonymous online and try to assume that the consrequences for misbehaving online are similar to real-life.



PhotonWrangler said:


> Soooo, now how many gentlemen do we have here in CPF? :huh:



A highly debatable figure...


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

men, or gentlemen, there is a difference.
I hope that I'm one of the 7!:naughty:


----------



## Topper (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

The Gentleman question?? Depends on who you ask. Women that know me (in person)see me as a Gentleman with a wife and kid that I love and protect. Now men on the other hand at times see a short fat hairy scary redneck that is not unfamiliar with physical confrontations and actually at times thrives upon it. BOT I counted 10 women but I will not list them. Some have not posted in a bit I hope they are OK.
Topper


----------



## verbie (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*



ChocolateLab33 said:


> *Hello.* *Lisa here. MAJOR flashaholic! :rock: :rock: :rock: *
> 
> I got it bad


HI LISA!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: What percent of CPF members are women?*

Hi Verbie! :wave: Haven't seen you here in awhile... have you been ok?


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 13, 2006)

*? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

:huh2: 

I am new here.

Just curious. Are there any female members here? or this is just for men only?

dcarch8


----------



## my name is fake (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

hi there


i recall there were a few but in dont know which one...


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Is chocolate a lady?


----------



## zespectre (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

There are female members (and all are welcome) but generally they don't ID themselves as female (because there's always one idiot out there who will spend time trying to hit on them).


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

TOUCHE!


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

The lab lady?? Yeah! There's more than a few..don't forget Sasha, either..


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

One of the reason why I ask:

All the designs/mods here I have seen are really masculine in look and feel. Has anyone made/designed one with the ladies in mind? Don't you people here have girl friends or wifes? :thumbsdow
Pink rather than black anodized, for example. :devil: Some thing shaped like a lipstick, may be? Some thing in sterling silver with pearls, may be?

Valintine's Day is here.

dcarch8


----------



## my name is fake (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

well


i gave my wife a Fenix L1P, she think it looks like a lipstick tubes, so she doesnt mind carrying it around...:laughing:


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Most of the ladies do not want you to know that they are ladies. I really don't blame them.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Bottom line: 

Flashlights are TOOLS -- illumination tools -- not jewelry, or coffee-table decorations, or toys for the cute little kiddies, or lovely/charming pretty things for impressing one's hair-stylist, or in-laws, or co-workers, or any other elements of today's increasingly politically correct/feminized/weapons-averse society.

Shall we that mandate tool manufacturers produce hammers, wrenches, and screw-drivers in lovely/charming colors and sleeker lines that ladies find more, umm, alluring? And guns with similar lovely/charming aesthetic features? 

At the heart of the Gender Gap lies the inescapable female genetic aversion to confrontation, conflict, and war. Weapons -- with all their coldly engineered design elements -- are central to this syndrome. And, with few exceptions, flashlights probably lie on the edge of all this. In short, females just find these things "scary" and off-putting. I've seen this at work for many decades,and I suspect many elder CPFers have also. 

It's a credit to the few ladies here that they've overcome genetic predisposition and cultural conditioning to appreciate AND use flashlights as practical illumination tools for dominating the dark places in one's environment.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



TonkinWarrior said:


> (snip)
> Shall we that mandate tool manufacturers produce hammers, wrenches, and screw-drivers in lovely/charming colors and sleeker lines that ladies find more, umm, alluring? And guns with similar lovely/charming aesthetic features?
> (snip)


 
Smith & Wesson certainly used to do lines designed for women (styling, colour, shape & size). Springfield Armory used to coat firearms in bright colours and there are other manufacturers that do it now.
Women have money to spend too...

Other than that, I think that TW just answered the question about why women keep a low profile on these forums. [time to put on my asbestos undershirt...]

Don


----------



## greenLED (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



TonkinWarrior said:


> At the heart of the Gender Gap lies the inescapable female genetic aversion to confrontation, conflict, and war. Weapons -- with all their coldly engineered design elements -- are central to this syndrome. And, with few exceptions, flashlights probably lie on the edge of all this. In short, females just find these things "scary" and off-putting. I've seen this at work for many decades,and I suspect many elder CPFers have also.
> 
> It's a credit to the few ladies here that they've overcome genetic predisposition and cultural conditioning to appreciate AND use flashlights as practical illumination tools for dominating the dark places in one's environment.



:huh2: Women's genetic predisposition to avoid confrontation, conflict, and war? *Culture* (which your post may be strongy based upon), maybe... but purely genetics? I dunno...


In any case, my list of "over a dozen" females (that I know of) grew larger at SHOT (and several could whip your patootie in a blink of an eye - no guns or lights needed - thus my comment above).


----------



## Denise (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



dcarch8 said:


> One of the reason why I ask:
> 
> All the designs/mods here I have seen are really masculine in look and feel. Has anyone made/designed one with the ladies in mind? Don't you people here have girl friends or wifes? :thumbsdow
> Pink rather than black anodized, for example. :devil: Some thing shaped like a lipstick, may be? Some thing in sterling silver with pearls, may be?
> ...



Hi dcarch8

Personally, I wouldn't be caught dead with a pink flashlight or one with uh ... pearls on it. Women carry flashlights for the same reason men do for the most part ... because they need it for a purpose. Now, if you want to go fancy for valentines day..titanium is always nice


----------



## zespectre (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



Denise said:


> Hi dcarch8
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be caught dead with a pink flashlight or one with uh ... pearls on it. Women carry flashlights for the same reason men do for the most part ... because they need it for a purpose. Now, if you want to go fancy for valentines day..titanium is always nice


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Go Denise!

:lolsign:


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Denise,



Well, I posted in another thread about that we need more variety in flashlight design. Most what we see are metal tubes with knurl rings on them. 



I think the feminine gender seems to be more aesthetic in their needs, beyond “tactical” and “eye blinding”. The would be no fashion, makeup, home decorating, jewelry, etc without female. If they are more involved in the design, before the man goes down to the basement to turn on his lathe to press more knurls on his next photon blaster, there may be some other interesting possibilities.



Female also has different hands which needs to be considered.



Happy St. Valentine’s Day. Cupid will be able to aim better with his arrows if he had a better flashlight.dcarch8 :touche:


----------



## greenLED (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

There are aesthetically pleasing lights out there already - but beauty is in the eye of the beholder - or something like that.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

My girlfriend is really taking a shine to Ti as well..


----------



## carrot (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



dcarch8 said:


> The would be no fashion, makeup, home decorating, jewelry, etc without female.


Scott Adams once said that _men_ rule fashion, because women wear such uncomfortable/revealing clothes (!) and jewelry to be more attractive to men. I think it sounds like a pretty reasonable statement.


----------



## Denise (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Yeah what GreenLed said 

But then, what do I know? I'm just a girl :shrug:


----------



## Coop (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Maglite makes pink Minimags and Solitaires


----------



## AJ_Dual (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I've got girls coming out of my ears. None on this board though. Seeing as they can't spell or type yet.

www.walkowiaks.com






Here's Audrey. She's the only one to have "seen the light" so far. I put the headlamp on her when Mom isn't looking...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Ya know, I honestly don't care wiat a flashlight looks like. From a usability standpoint, I'm more concerned about the lumens-per-pound!


----------



## cheapo (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I hate to say it, but the Peak CPF special looks pretty girly (I am gonna get some greif for that remark)

-David


----------



## tomL (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



dcarch8 said:


> :huh2:
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> ...




A text-based forum is not the best place to tell...

However, from my observations at the S/F CPF party last Saturday...

The answer is YES.

-TomL


----------



## carrot (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



dcarch8 said:


> Just curious. Are there any female members here?


I was thinking... should it really matter? Does the race, nationality, gender, or even age of one another matter here? I don't think it does. You drink our kool-aid (as in, love lights), and you respect others, that makes you one of us. I'm far from a senior member here, but I think I speak for all of us when I say this.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I bought one of those 28LED 3xAAA lights from AXshop... I bought it in blue for the heck of it. Guess what- now it's in my fiance's purse. (it's a purdy color, so it just kinda became hers almost immediatally, not sure if I had a choice in that, lol)


----------



## xochi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Glad a few spoke up! Since I'm not a girl and all us guys can do (sarcasm) is hit on women in forums I'd better get to sending the PM's. Lookout Denise and Chocolate .... 

Stupid comments for a stupid thread. Who cares.

I do... :ironic: 
stupid comment removed. :shakehead


----------



## Cornkid (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

LOL... :lol:
-tom


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

How many female CPFers were at the shot show besides Sasha? (without revealing names, of course).


----------



## Denise (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

There were five that I know of, not including Sasha.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Cool, Denise! :thumbsup::grouphug:


----------



## magic79 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

As soon as my Orb RAW arrived, my wife said "It's so CUTE!" and it's been in her purse ever since. Functional can be cute too!


----------



## NewBie (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I think a ladies edition would be done in high polish Platinum, with a diamond lens for scratch resistance, and a lit up blue sapphire on the switch. Maybe with a little gold trim for looks.


----------



## Ledean (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

The hot pink minimags are for the ladies. You are not forgotten...


----------



## mina (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



Denise said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be caught dead with a pink flashlight or one with uh ... pearls on it. Women carry flashlights for the same reason men do for the most part ... because they need it for a purpose.



:laughing:


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Oh, what the hay! I'm a gal too - I figure someone will "out" me sooner or later.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*


----------



## Denise (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



greenLED said:


> Oh, what the hay! I'm a gal too - I figure someone will "out" me sooner or later.




GreenLed - I thought I saw one of those hot pink minimags sticking out of your bag at the shotshow. It matched great with your nail polish


----------



## CajunBabe (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Ok, throw another vote into the hat for the girls...

AJ_Dual, your girls are absolutely precious.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



TonkinWarrior said:


> At the heart of the Gender Gap lies the inescapable female genetic aversion to confrontation, conflict, and war. Weapons -- with all their coldly engineered design elements -- are central to this syndrome. And, with few exceptions, flashlights probably lie on the edge of all this. In short, females just find these things "scary" and off-putting. I've seen this at work for many decades,and I suspect many elder CPFers have also.



Interesting, I know at least 20 women that carry firearms. These women want to carry what the men carry not because men carry them but because they work well. One lady I used to date in fact liked the recoil of her .357 magnum J-Frame backup. I know more men that are afraid of recoil them women. I also know more men carrying little .380s as the primary firearm. In fact I don't know a woman that carries a .380 as a primary.

I will tell you that there are many many many women out here but I will not tell you who they are as they do not want to be known. One of the reasons that they would prefer not to be known is that some feel that they will not be taken seriously by some in here if their gender is known.

I would like to show you some things about women rulers in history.
http://www.womeninworldhistory.com/rulers.html
Women in power are not always that soft. 

I do know for a fact that many women like what some would call masculine flashlights.


----------



## rscanady (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Migs,
I always knew there was something a little funny about you!



Ryan


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



Denise said:


> GreenLed - I thought I saw one of those hot pink minimags sticking out of your bag at the shotshow. It matched great with your nail polish



I'm glad you noticed, Denise. I spent over 3 hours getting those acrylic nails on! Oh, and next time I go to a SHOT show, I am *not* wearing high heels.

Ryan, I'm sorry to have deceived you all this time.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

You need a different color.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I've been here long enough to know there are many members of the fairer gender. There is not much clue they are any different as members. Some buy exotics, some are into SureFires, some like expensive stuff, some like less expensive stuff, some lean toward LEDs, some like HotWires, some build modded lights, some are informed, some are not-so-informed...all like flashlights.

When a member let's you know they are female through PM or email it is always in passing reference to boyfriend, hubby, what works well in a purse etc. It's a bit of a compliment because they can tell you are trustworthy. I just keep on talking to them same as before because it's all about a shared interest in torches.

The way this community works I believe it's pretty safe to be known as a female. A diverse group is a more interesting group.

greenLED -

Had no clue. Don't matter either. We're buds so you're just stuck with me. I'll continue to read your helpful posts with interest and harass you about your avatar.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



Apologies, Icebreak! (I couldn't resist.  ) (If greenPUNK were female, I'd have offered her a flashlight in exchange for...)  

Larry


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I know several women that carry lights on their keychains, usually Mag Solitaires. One of them carries an Arc AAA since I gave her one as a retirement present. My wife likes her Peak AA in brass...


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Larry -

Thanks for clueing me back in.

First Darell and now greenPunk?

Hook. Line. Sinker.

Dang. Ain't that just ducky?


----------



## EricMack (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



JonSidneyB said:


> I will tell you that there are many many many women out here but I will not tell you who they are as they do not want to be known. One of the reasons that they would prefer not to be known is that some feel that they will not be taken seriously by some in here if their gender is known.


Jon, you are right, that is a feeling some of the ladies here have. That's too bad, as I've come to know a few, and they are incredibly bright and knowledgeable people. Lights, guns, cars, etc. are not an exclusive men-only domain. I have learned a lot on CPF, and I am certain it was not soley from just the guys here. As others have stated, all are welcome here, whether or not to reveal gender is certainly the right of the member, all should feel welcome to be who they are, and feel comfortable in that.


----------



## LowWorm (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Maybe this PM shows why many women don't reveal themselves:

_Hello,
_​ _Just a friendly CPF greeting. I'm drunk. How are you feeling?
_​ _Regards,
_​ _<name removed to protect the inebriated>
_​ _P.S.- I dig LEDs. What's your posion?


_​ :shrug: Should have let Mr. LowWorm respond just for cheap kicks.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Hi LowWorm,

I guess you now know that lots of people now know you are a lady.

LowWorm, how many hotpink lights do you own. I am guessing 0.

LowWorm is an incredible person and so is her hubby. I have had the good fortune to have met them and chatted with them many times.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



tvodrd said:


> Apologies, Icebreak! (I couldn't resist.  ) (If greenPUNK were female, I'd have offered her a flashlight in exchange for...)
> 
> Larry




I told you guys somebody would "out" me sooner or later! :nana:


My point was: we all have good stuff to contribute here and gender shouldn't matter. At least *I* don't think so.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

My wife keeps an Arc-AAA cliped in her purse and for some unknown reason, likes purple flashlights. She now has an Alpeh I, a Mini-Mag modded with a MJLed and a Mag 2C modded to a GH24 bulb w/3 CR123 batteries (super bright), all in purple.
I myself have an Orb in solid sterling silver (Arc would not make one :mecry: ).


----------



## C4LED (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



my name is fake said:


> well
> 
> 
> i gave my wife a Fenix L1P, she think it looks like a lipstick tubes, so she doesnt mind carrying it around...:laughing:



It helps to buy something that looks 'nice' in order to get the ladies to carry it.

(For their own good, of course.)


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Yes, 

Like a gun such as CZ-75, Sig 225, 1911, some women still like revolvers like a S&W Model or knives like a Serbenza, one of the Benchmade or Emerson knives, and women also like SureFire lights or things by McGizmo.

These are women's tools...the same ones that men use. Three of the women out here have confided in me that they find it offensive that they should use something different then the men if it is a tool.


----------



## leukos (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

LowWorm,

I'm embarrassed for CPF that you got a PM like that. Fortunately I know there are enough decent folks here that would disapprove as well. Sorry that happened to you. :sigh:


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Most are great people. It only takes a few guys to ruin things. We seem to remember the people that have been jerks and forget the ones that have not been.
'


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Of course if the person who sent that pm was known publicly, a line would be forming to :whoopin:


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I kind of hate these kind of threads but at the same time they might do some good because they always turn out the same and might send the same message. That the women and men here are the same in the love of fine lights.

Maybe if women show what lights they like, men will get a better idea but then again it might not.


----------



## LowBat (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



TonkinWarrior said:


> At the heart of the Gender Gap lies the inescapable female genetic aversion to confrontation, conflict, and war.


Anyone who thinks that hasn't met my mom.:laughing: She also served as a Marine during WWII.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



LowBat said:


> Anyone who thinks that hasn't met my mom.:laughing: She also served as a Marine during WWII.



Wow! Say, we need a "Salute" graemlin...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Joan of Arc would probably want a pink light if she lived today.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Yeah. A pink Beast!


----------



## jtr1962 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



carrot said:


> I was thinking... should it really matter? Does the race, nationality, gender, or even age of one another matter here? I don't think it does. You drink our kool-aid (as in, love lights), and you respect others, that makes you one of us. I'm far from a senior member here, but I think I speak for all of us when I say this.


My thoughts exactly, although it might be nice if more people here weren't reluctant to reveal their gender (in the proper context, of course). I certainly don't mean coming out in the middle of a thread on the K2 and screaming "Hey, I'm a girl!" but rather doing what a lot of the guys here do when they mention their wives/girlfriends in appropriate threads so that your gender is inferred. That being said, I also understand the reasons for keeping one's gender to oneself.

A big thanks to all those who "came out" in this thread! Nice to know this is far from a males only club. Love of light seems to be a universal thing.


----------



## LowWorm (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Hi Jon, you are too nice to me...must be a chivalry thing. 

leukos, thanks for the sympathy. Next to a flamingo pink Maglite, there's nothing that calms the female soul like someone who will cry with you. 

Okay, now back to chasing down my neighbor's cat with my Pork Killer...uh, I mean hot pink minimag!


----------



## Ken_McE (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Dear CPF,

I have a shiny red flashlight, a couple of them actually, and I, I uh, *I LIKE* the shiny red part. I like how it catches the morning sun, how it gleams in the afternoon. And also it subtly complements my eyes when I go in to work Monday mornings. Does this make me a metroflashual?? Should I scratch on some virile numbers or a picture of a wild animal to make sure I'm manly enough??? I don't even own a HID, I know I couldn't handle it. Also, my EDC is like, light and small, I think it is smaller than average. I always go away by myself to change the batteries so no one will see it and laugh at me.

I don't think I could kill wild animals or win lots of fights with it. It doesn't even spray acid or give shocks. It won't start fires. I just use it to look at stuff. I have never once used it to fix a race car or a falling helicopter. I feel so ashamed. 

I am very concerned. Doctor Phils' people keep calling me to come be on their Twinkey boy-men show. What should I do??? If I get a 5-D cell Mag, and always carry it in a strap-on leather holster way up by the front of my pants will they stop calling??

Please advise, 
Signed, Concerned.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Ken,

Tell that to Catherine the Great. I bet she would have yer head chopped off for being sappy....LMAO


----------



## SheDevil (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Last time I checked I was a girl.  Flashlights help you find your way in the dark and you never know what you will find in the dark.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



TonkinWarrior said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Flashlights are TOOLS -- illumination tools -- not jewelry, or coffee-table decorations, or toys for the cute little kiddies, or lovely/charming pretty things for impressing one's hair-stylist, or in-laws, or co-workers, or any other elements of today's increasingly politically correct/feminized/weapons-averse society.
> 
> ...



Hm - looks like I had a bit to say, so this will be lengthy.

I can agree with most of the philosophy on tool design - form follows function in any useful tool. Extra frills that do not enhance function are of no utility for a tool.

But... to suggest that all the features of many high-end flashlights are present for the sake of additional utility is absurd. There have been jokes about the "bored CNC programmer" appearance of Surefire lights - the KL3 and LU60A heads come to mind. I'm not sure my E1L and U2 need some of those grooves or fancy machining in them, but they're there. This sort of decoration seems to serve a different purpose - _suggesting_ enhanced utility rather than the "feminine" intrinsic aesthetic decoration that others have discussed. This sort of "decoration" also shows off the design and machining prowess of the maker - not just anyone can manufacture a Surefire design on just any lathe.

I must confess that I'm in what seems to be the majority here - I like the mechanical, functional aethetic (even knowing that some of it is a ruse). I'm of the _form follows function_ school of thought and find decoration for its own sake uninteresting (men never decorate ... or at least they don't do it in a way that women recognize/appreciate?).

Example: Every high-end cellphone that comes out is inevitably re-released in some tacky, glitzy version - encrused with rhinestones, gold trim, other faux gemstones, etc. This is confusing to me - oftentimes these phones are attractive because of their basic shape - typically featuring great ergonomics and inherently pleasing semi-organic forms... "bolting on" decorations typically detracts from the pleasing aesthetic of its *functional design*. Sure, the form is still there, but to please those that don't appreciate function you end up detracting from it by adding unnecessary things.

There's also an association formed with function that's not necessarily a produc of form, but it's a common association in this "male" perspective. A good example is high-performance cars. While nearly all of them do have performance-enhancing forms, they also have some aesthetic elements simply to distinguish them from the competition. The rear end on the latest generation of Corvette looks to actually induce some drag, but because the Corvette has good performance anyway, that overall look is associated with the "male" performance aesthetic.

I'm not sure if the traditional "feminine" attitude towards aesthetics is genetic, cultural, both, or neither. To suggest that men and women are the same save for obvious mechanical differences is nonsense. There are exceptions - people that have seemingly switched gender roles without difficulty, but exceptions do not form general rules. I'll go so far as to speculate that men and women are so seemingly different because they _need_ that difference so they can achieve balance... thus the big differences in perception and interests - cultural, genetic, or otherwise.

So... forgive my armchair sociology/psychology analysis, but it makes sense to me!


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



Ken_McE said:


> Dear CPF,
> 
> I have a shiny red flashlight, a couple of them actually, and I, I uh, *I LIKE* the shiny red part. I like how it catches the morning sun, how it gleams in the afternoon. And also it subtly complements my eyes when I go in to work Monday mornings. Does this make me a metroflashual?? Should I scratch on some virile numbers or a picture of a wild animal to make sure I'm manly enough??? I don't even own a HID, I know I couldn't handle it. Also, my EDC is like, light and small, I think it is smaller than average. I always go away by myself to change the batteries so no one will see it and laugh at me.
> 
> ...


 
:lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign:


----------



## Denise (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Dear Ken

Thank you so much for sharing your true feelings. As you have read, there are many women posting in this thread and I can assure you we are sensitive to your needs. You have set an example for all of the men on CPF such as yourself who carry a small flashlight. I watch Dr. Phil every day and I think he would be proud of the courage you have displayed here today.

Stand tall, be proud of the light you carry and…..hang in there! :twothumbs


----------



## leukos (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

.


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Thank you for all the sensible and meaningful (and humorous) discussions in this thread. I have a lot of respect for all the members here.



*To Denise,* “ ----- wouldn’t be caught dead with a pink flashlight” - A famous designer once said, “ There are no ugly colors, only ugly color combinations.”



*To TonkinWarrior:* “flashlights are only tools” - Anyone who still questions why we need to keep the ladies in mind just go and take a look at the lady’s watches, eyeglasses, etc.( and then take a good look at all the flashlights modded here.)



*To all the ladies who are members here: *Thank you for making the world a more interesting place by legitimize “variety is the spice of life”. Please do enlighten us men that, yes, size does count, lumen does count, but let go beyond making too many phallic symbols.



*To all who said gender doesn’t matter:* I don’t know how to respond to that opinion.



*To She Devil:* “------you never know what you will find in the dark.”, Be careful, you never know what you will find in bright light either!

 

*To all the fellers:* When was the last time you asked a lady about what features, looks etc. she would like to see in a flashlight?! Auto manufacturers spend billions of dollars asking that question. If we create, design, mod and engineer more with the ladies in mind, there will be more female members interested in joining this CPF.:naughty: dcarch8 :candle:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

I think we all share a common sensibility of not wanting to be caught in the dark without a good flashlight. Beyond that it gets competitive, probably more so for the men. I see a sort of wanderlust in the male population when it comes to technology and flashlights - there's always got to be something better and brighter.

Fortunately we live in an age when there IS something better being made all the time. Unfortunately this tends to lead to massive outbreaks of broke-ness!
:laughing:

However we should give everyone credit for that basic sensibility of needing a _good_ light, one that will always work, especially in a pinch, and more especially when we can use our hobby to help others.


----------



## Topper (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

This was a fun read. I await the day when a female newbie starts a thread asking if thier are any MEN in this group? or just us girls????
You can figure a new thread every few months it is always a fun read.
dcarch8-- No offence meant at all, hey the search function ain't quite right
so easy for you to not realize this pops up every now and then. I guess thats about it for me on this except I know of 15 women that post and I was not the guy that sent a PM to lowWorm. I think I will send her one now in part to make you guess in part to thank her for a post in another thread.
Topper... Married Faithful Topper...Who might PM any women anytime for honorable reasons.
I am having too much fun. Dumb stupid Topper
Topper


----------



## greenLED (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



dcarch8 said:


> *To all who said gender doesn’t matter:* I don’t know how to respond to that opinion.



You can't change the world, but can change your attitude towards it.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Maybe this is being approached wrong here.

Is it a tool, a piece of jewlery, or a toy.

If the light is a tool, it's unisex unless you think we need male and female screwdrivers and hammers. 

If its jewlery or a toy...that might be different.


----------



## Denise (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Well said jon


----------



## C4LED (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

"Vive la difference!"

http://www.entrepreneur.com/mag/article/0,1539,231424,00.html


----------



## Topper (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*

Here I was getting ready for some fun and Jon and Denise and C4LED go and put it all back on track with support from that Green Punk. Shucks I can't win for losing around here. Good Job I guess..well maybe ;I still like all of you guys and gals. A credit to CPF no one mentioned a crossdresser in this thread. I guess Dar...Oops I guess he gets tired of that (might of thought of that before hugging up to a lamppost). Not my call on stuff like that.
Topper


----------



## LowBat (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: ? ? are there girl/Lady members in this group?*



greenLED said:


> You can't change the world, but can change your attitude towards it.


Reminds me of something my dad, a retired civil engineer, once said about sex change operations. "It's like a building; you can change the plumbing, but you can't change the foundation".


----------



## xiaowenzu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Are there any girls in CPF?*

I find it hard to believe there are no girls out there who love flashies. Maybe it's true, and there are no girls here after all! CPF is so male dominated!! arghh bum bum 

Would like to meet some hot girls interested in surefire U2. We can talk anything about Photon Freedom. hehe


----------



## NAW (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

I know of 2 girls here on this forum. Theres Sasha (she runs this site) and theres another one but I am not going to say who it is. If she wants to come forward then she will (but I doubt it)


----------



## Topper (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

there are a lot of really hot women here.. they are hotties to be sure
hot for their husbands.
I can't think of one thats looking for a date.
I think there are places like that but this is not one of them not sure because I am married.
Topper


----------



## leukos (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

One of these annoying threads seems to pop up every few months. I know female CPFers as well, but I wouldn't make them known in this thread, I respect them too much! As Topper said, there are much more effective places for finding a date.


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Uh..there are women on CPF in the mathematical sense of "there exist at least three women registered on CPF". However in the statistical sense of "you will have an interaction with at least one woman on CPF today" (or this month, or this year...excluding Sasha), I think the answer is basically...no. This is pretty much a geek guy thing.

If you are specifically referring to "girls", i.e. unmarried women, I think the answer is a much louder..

NOOO!....:laughing:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Yeah, here is another thread that is just as tasteful.


----------



## Topper (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

PSM, I try to follow the rules and I think I can respond to your post.
I responded to the post you linked to and I was not overly fond of it.
I am unsure of the motive. Nice to know I am not alone at times.
Topper


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

To most people a flashlight is a flashlight. I know of some women here on CPF but as said above, I will respect them and leave them out of this unless they want to mention something. 

Clean your room, organize everything, get cleaned up, and don't come to CPF looking for dates. I find mine at college and work.


----------



## dental4usa (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Interesting thread, and "well said", Topper and Nerdgineer!


----------



## Cornkid (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Wow..
I mean i would be interested in the fact that there are women on the forums; but to go looking for a date...

Wow..

tom


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

What the heck does it matter if someone is male or female on CPF? We're all flashaholics... 

If you're really that desperate for a date, there are some really nice sites that were made especially for that. Put you're profile on there, and mention that you want a girl to discuss US with, make sure to leave out the Surefire part, it'll get you more responses.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



MayCooper said:


> If you're really that desperate for a date, there are some really nice sites that were made especially for that. Put you're profile on there, and mention that you want a girl to discuss US with, *make sure to leave out the Surefire part, it'll get you more responses*.



Empahasis mine.


You sound familiar with the process.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



xiaowenzu said:


> Would like to meet some hot girls interested in surefire U2. We can talk anything about Photon Freedom. hehe



And this is exactly why most of the women I know on CPF prefer to not disclose their gender... 
:shakehead


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



MayCooper said:


> What the heck does it matter if someone is male or female on CPF? We're all flashaholics...



What MayCooper said! Now where did I leave my Q3...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

a easy way to find out, just make some sexest remarks and see who complains.

only kidding.:lolsign:

regards.

John.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



greenLED said:


> And this is exactly why most of the women I know on CPF prefer to not disclose their gender...
> :shakehead


:thumbsup: 

Sasha's all the woman we need!! We have ladies around these halls - but I'll ditto what greenLED, PhotonWrangler, & others have already said...


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

yes and everyone knows girls LOVE horses. (this is a dig at those 'beating' smilies)


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



Unforgiven said:


> MayCooper said:
> 
> 
> > make sure to leave out the Surefire part, it'll get you more responses.
> ...



That was actually a suggestion from my fiancee


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Chicks who dig flashlights are as hot as a lux v being overdriven


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

xiaowenzu -


It might be a good idea to go to restaurant. Find a large table, maybe a 12 top, with a mixed group of men and women. Announce to them that you are looking for hot girls. Girls love that and so do their brothers, uncles and male friends. It's like a big compliment to everybody. Girls also like immaturity and and nervous desperation. Really.


----------



## Illum (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



Icebreak said:


> xiaowenzu -
> 
> 
> It might be a good idea to go to restaurant. Find a large table, maybe a 12 top, with a mixed group of men and women. Announce to them that you are looking for hot girls. Girls love that and so do their brothers, uncles and male friends. It's like a big compliment to everybody. Girls also like immaturity and and nervous desperation. Really.



then there are the games they play....


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

You know, it's been _at least_ 2 weeks since the last time we had one of these threads. I didn't know how I could make it through the dry spell!



Stock answer: *There are no women on the internet. At all. Ever.*


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

There are _some_ exceptions to every rule... 

Sorry. Borrowed a meme from elsewhere on the interweb.

I wish these dumb posts would go away because they're ... uh, dumb. Right on up there with using this particular forum as a pseudo-blog.


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

this is also the guy who says maglite is the new LED King.

whatever.


----------



## Pydpiper (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

It's odd how many guys get offended by threads like this, most women are quite capable of defending their own positions, should they decide to do so. I agree that we could do without so many angles on trying to sort out the women, but I don't agree with people saying that gender makes no difference, I always find it interesting to see who likes what, and why. Gender is definitely a part of that. Finding out the gender of someone I have been communicating with will not alter my opinion on that person, but it will help provide more insight on the topic being discussed, often the female perspective differs greatly from the males, and the combined opinion can be stronger than a single one.
The one post in this thread made by a female seemed to be the only one who wasn't disgusted by the whole male/female topic, go figure.
I am happily married to the most wonderful, beautiful woman in the world, with that comes the ability to communicate with the opposite sex without reservation.

Now, would this be a bad time to suggest a CPF wet T-shirt contest?


----------



## leukos (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



Pydpiper said:


> The one post in this thread made by a female seemed to be the only one who wasn't disgusted by the whole male/female topic, go figure.


 
This statement is inaccurate.


----------



## Pydpiper (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



leukos said:


> This statement is inaccurate.



Then I will rephrase.

The one post *that I recognize* in this thread made by a female seemed to be the only one who wasn't disgusted by the whole male/female topic, go figure.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



Pumaman said:


> this is also the guy who says maglite is the new LED King.
> 
> whatever.


 
Yeah,
I'm excited to see Maglite catching up (and I figure that now "joe average" is going to go to walmart and say "hey, what's this LED thing all about") just because it's Maglite so I figure LED's really have hit the mainstream.

But I do laugh that that guy keeps claiming that we all bow down to the new MagLED line :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

+1 for me entering the wet t-shirt contest, lol.

Pydpiper - This is a flashlight forum not a dating forum. Rather have someone put energy in making a constructive post than cruise CPF looking for a hot date. 

Illum_the_nation - I do not choose to play those games. I am not goinhg to chase a girl around in circles. That is just stupid. If something happens, it does, if not, move on.


----------



## SheDevil (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Oh course there are women here.


----------



## Topper (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



Pydpiper said:


> It's odd how many guys get offended by threads like this, most women are quite capable of defending their own positions, should they decide to do so. I agree that we could do without so many angles on trying to sort out the women, but I don't agree with people saying that gender makes no difference, I always find it interesting to see who likes what, and why. Gender is definitely a part of that. Finding out the gender of someone I have been communicating with will not alter my opinion on that person, but it will help provide more insight on the topic being discussed, often the female perspective differs greatly from the males, and the combined opinion can be stronger than a single one.
> The one post in this thread made by a female seemed to be the only one who wasn't disgusted by the whole male/female topic, go figure.
> I am happily married to the most wonderful, beautiful woman in the world, with that comes the ability to communicate with the opposite sex without reservation.
> 
> Now, would this be a bad time to suggest a CPF wet T-shirt contest?



No point in that---Darrel would likely win he is awsome :naughty: 
Topper


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Pydpiper -

I'm not offended by threads asking about the male/female population ratio of CPF. It's kind of interesting. I do think the OP of this thread is somewhat offensive, hence my sarcastic analogy.

Topper -

Oh no you didn't! I've got that loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## Topper (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Yes I did Jeff , I did I did.
If you have something "locked, cocked and ready to rock"
by all means share it with the class.    
Topper


----------



## tvman (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

I agree with Iceberg (Icebreak). Sounds like he might be a expert who has perfected the restaurant thing. nervous desperation and nervous perspiration are essential. Also struttering, neanderthal garbles, and incoherent sounds (along with imitations of bodily functions) helps. ABBA-dabba-doo!! How did you snag a babe like that?


----------



## Pydpiper (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



JasonC8301 said:


> +1 for me entering the wet t-shirt contest, lol.
> 
> Pydpiper - This is a flashlight forum not a dating forum. Rather have someone put energy in making a constructive post than cruise CPF looking for a hot date.



Most, or at the least, many of the most important fundamentals I have gained from this place have come from indirect comments, not ones necessarily reflecting the original post. 
I read every U2 post, I do not own one, nor will I ever.. But, I have gained tremendous insight on which opinions to take seriously and which not to, not because of the content of the post but more because of the knowledge of the poster. 
The point I am trying to make is that every post has significant meaning, whether you realize it or not.
Personally I think it would have been pretty cool if some gal stepped up and took the bait.. I don't get why gender should be kept so secretive if you are comfortable with who you are. Just because the guy is new and seems to be thinking with his bezel, doesn't mean he should be shunned, just realigned a bit.
Heaven forbid a guy goes to place he enjoys, about things he enjoys and happens to meet a person he enjoys.. The nerve..

Not all women like to be spoken for, without at least having a chance to speak for themselves.

So, back to that wet T-shirt contest...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

I know of possibly 20 women out here. Most of them do not want to be known. I used to have as my avatar picture my girlfriend (now ex but that is not important here). When I had her picture up as my avatar a few guys tried to pick me up. A couple of them were quite rude about it and one lived fairly close to me. I can tell you that some guys are pigs in how they send messages when they thought I was a female.

Some women feel they are not taken as seriously or not treated the same if their sex is known. I do not know if that is true or not but respect their opinion that it is.

I am quite sure that I only know of just the tip of the iceberg on CPF femails.

I sure hope that everyone treats the women out here the same as everyone else.

I now have my father who recently died as my avatar, perhaps no one will ask me if I want to get lucky with him up there.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



JonSidneyB said:


> I know of possibly 20 women out here. Most of them do not want to be known. I used to have as my avatar picture my girlfriend (now ex but that is not important here). When I had her picture up as my avatar a few guys tried to pick me up. A couple of them were quite rude about it and one lived fairly close to me. I can tell you that some guys are pigs in how they send messages when they thought I was a female.





:lolsign:


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Pydpiper -

I agree with the realigned as opposed to shunned. This is a place to come and enjoy ourselves for sure.

:hahaha:"seems to be thinking with his bezel" Classic. Can I use that?  

TVMan -

Thanks, man. I'll go ahead and let you know one of my best pick-up techniques. I like to go to the book store, mess up my hair real good and then belch the tune "Flight of the Valkyrie". Works almost every time.

Topper -

I agree with you on a dead ringer for the wet t-shirt contest so I would like to present CPF's own, energetically charming and bountifully bodacious, Darell:


----------



## Topper (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

"Flight of the Valkyrie". ??? Must be an Arky thing. I had thought I (and my son, trained by me) were in fact the only real men able to perform that by belching. It works in most grocery stores as well as the book stores.
It is not good in malls. Security guards seem to hate that song..not sure why
As for Darell ? am I right or am I right! 
AWSUME; winner hands down. :rock: :rock: 
Topper


----------



## tvman (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

"Flight of the Valkyrie" ????? not familar with that but I think there was an Hogan's Heroes episode based on it.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Think _Apocalypse Now_. The chopper raid.


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

LOL!!!

nice photoshop icebreak.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Not mine, Pumaman and I can't remember who did it nor I'm I so sure that it is a photoshop.


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

I'm a photoshop expert, I'm pretty sure Darell is not a hot chick.

pretty sure.


----------



## LowBat (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



SheDevil said:


> Oh course there are women here.


Well you for one don't seem to mind making your gender known. I sometimes wonder how many PM's your mailbox gets. 

Kidding aside, I don't think you ever mentioned anyone being rude towards you, even with that avatar and screen name. So with that in mind, CPF seems to be a fairly nice place to be whatever your gender.


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*



> ... the tune "Flight of the Valkyrie". Works almost every time.



_*snicker*_ ... would work for me! That's the ringtone I have on my cellphone... well... not in belches, of course... but...  

... Also, see my avatar...


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Are there any girls in CPF?*

Perfect avatar. :wave:


----------



## Jorge Banner (Apr 11, 2007)

*How many in CPF are girls?*

Do we know how many of CPF’ers are girls? Just out of curiosity, cause I’ve noticed that girls don’t’ get excited by lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

More than you think, but a lot don't feel it's nescessary info...


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

I really doubt there are many ..... probably less than 1% .....


----------



## gunga (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

Funny question. 

I remember a few months ago a guy asking all CPF's below 18 to raise their hands. I think that thread got shot down pretty quick.

My sister likes lights, but relies on me to cherry pick the cool ones for her gifts...



Other women I know just want something that is simple and works (preferably cheap).


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*



gunga said:


> Funny question.
> I remember a few months ago a guy asking all CPF's below 18 to raise their hands. I think that thread got shot down pretty quick.


 
I turned 20 years arround 9 days ago, I wonder what's the average age here?  I think I will dig up that topic...


----------



## Thujone (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

A healthy number of our soldiers are 20 give or take a couple years. I would say that should drive down the flashlight interest age a bit. As for females in the forum, I don't see it being over a couple percent if I had to set the over under it would be about that.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

I dont think it matters much..but I would estimate 95% give or take.

















are male!


----------



## eebowler (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

(_Moderator note: Merged 5 threads with links provided by eebowler & edited out resulting inactive links._)

Thanks eebowler!


----------



## Illum (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

only two I know of...ones Sasha and the other ran a thread on...ahem [see pic]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]


[/url]


----------



## savumaki (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

Does it really matter???????


----------



## BB (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

And the rest of the CPF members are "boys"? :sigh:

PS: Sorry--intended to use a sigh--not a "barf" icon... -BB


----------



## Coop (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

I know a few female members, but what does it matter? we are all flashaholics


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

If there was a way to do an anonymous poll without showing who voted what, that would be cool..


----------



## Illum (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*



IsaacHayes said:


> If there was a way to do an anonymous poll without showing who voted what, that would be cool..



reminds me of a poll that went catastrophically off topic...tron's demographic poll

we're all here because of a tendencey to like lights.. in a forum where nationality doesnt matter gender have little significance


----------



## tenfour (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

what does it matter? i didn't realize posts here had to MATTER in any measurable way. If someone is curious what's wrong with asking? Nobody's forced to give up info they don't want to.

Same with the thread with members' pictures of themselves. I think it's neat.


----------



## ringzero (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*



Jorge Banner said:


> cause I’ve noticed that girls don’t’ get excited by lights.



Jorge Banner, maybe you're not noticing the right girls.

I've known female cavers who were very enthusiastic about their lights. Some have many lights, some modify their lights, and I've known a few who built their own headlamps from scratch.

Female backpackers may not be as excited by lights as female cavers, but they generally respect lights and understand the importance of having decent lights outdoors.

The first light that I ever saw running on lithium cells belonged to a female backpacker. She was very enthusiastic about the advantages of the lithium cells.


.


----------



## chrwe (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Jorge Banner (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*



ringzero said:


> Jorge Banner, maybe you're not noticing the right girls.


 You’re probably right, you know.









OTOH, I was just curious. Don’t anybody get ticked off.


----------



## Jorge Banner (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

(_Moderator note: merged 5 threads & edited out resulting inactive links._)

Thanks, eebowler, that was really useful and enlightening to me. Had I known of these threads I wouldn’t have started this one. Should have known better.


----------



## Minjin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*



savumaki said:


> Does it really matter???????



Does ANYTHING on this forum really matter? Nothing wrong with starting a conversation (until it gets locked down...).


----------



## RA40 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

I can just see it...a Flashaholic dating service...matched up based on flashlight preferences.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

Thanks for the links eebowler - I'll merge them all into this one!


----------



## SheDevil (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

Do girl flashlights count???







Im a girl and the whole flashlight thing is very interesting. More girls/women should try it !!!!


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

ROFLMAO Dude!!!!!!!! I mean Gal! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!





SheDevil said:


> Do girl flashlights count???
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g46/weedle256/grlflashlightII.jpg


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*



SheDevil said:


> Do girl flashlights count???
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g46/weedle256/grlflashlightII.jpg
> 
> Im a girl and the whole flashlight thing is very interesting. More girls/women should try it !!!!


 
I admit, this made me laugh!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

This might fall under the catagory of flashlight porn. :naughty:

Don't they usually come is pairs?


----------



## nimhpwr (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

No one has yet made the comment including some moisture (relating to waterproofnes) and t-shits...

G' night.


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

OMG!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This is priceless!!!!!




SheDevil said:


> Do girl flashlights count???
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g46/weedle256/grlflashlightII.jpg
> 
> Im a girl and the whole flashlight thing is very interesting. More girls/women should try it !!!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How many in CPF are girls?*

shedevil is that your every day carrier you have shown us.

At least you have made some of us laugh.nice one.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 12, 2007)

The subject asks how many 'women' but the thread title asks how many 'girls'. Couldn't these two be reconciled?


----------

